# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Most stressful countries to dive in Europe

## Maciamo

The French Vinci Motorways Foundation for responsible driving ("Fondation VINCI Autoroutes pour une conduite responsable") published its annual study (for the 12th year) on the most and least stressed drivers in Europe (based on of survey of 11 countries). 

Belgians came on top as the most stressed drivers, with only 47% viewing themselves as calm behind the wheel. Several factors explain this. Brussels and Antwerp rank as some of the most congested cities in Europe, while Belgian motorways have the highest number of trucks anywhere in Europe. Belgium also has the most speeding radars per km in Europe.

The Spanish and the Dutch ranked as the least stressed drivers, with 69% and 66% of respondents respectively describing themselves as relaxed while driving.

The study also scrutinises drivers' incivilities. The Spaniards and the Greeks were the most susceptible to aggressive honking, followed by the Belgians and Italians. While Belgians typically honked when stressed, it does not appear to be the case for Spaniards and other southern Europeans, for which it is more of a habit than a reaction to stress.

Greeks are the champions of insulting other drivers, followed by the French and Germans. Poles admit they most frequently get out of their vehicles to argue other drivers, followed by Italians and Greeks. (source)

20% of Belgians openly admitted parking occasionally on bicycle lanes (despite a 116€ fine). Only the Dutch did worse, but then the country is filled with bicycle lanes. (source)

In another study of the world’s most and least stressful countries to drive in, 49 countries were ranked based on the frequency of speeding cameras, the quality of road infrastructure, the number of cars per km of road, and fatal accidents per 100,000 population. The United Emirates was rated as the most stressful country to drive based on these criteria. Here is the ranking for Europe:

*Rank*
*Country*
*Stressful driving score*

1
Bulgaria
80

2
Italy
76

3
Czechia
74

4
Belgium
72

5
Poland
67

6
Romania
65

7=
United Kingdom
61

7=
Netherlands
61

9
Germany
57

10
Greece
54

11
Switzerland
52

12
Austria
46

13=
Portugal
43

13=
France
43

15
Slovenia
40

16=
Norway
39

16=
Ireland
39

18
Slovakia
36

19
Hungary
35

20
Sweden
33

21
Spain
28

22=
Finland
27

22=
Denmark
27

----------


## Jovialis

I'm surprised Russia isn't on the list. I recall so many ridiculous YouTube videos showing how chaotic driving in Russia is.

----------


## Jovialis

"Greeks are the champions of insulting other drivers, followed by the French and Germans. *Poles admit they most frequently get out of their vehicles to argue other drivers, followed by Italians and Greeks*."

My state take road rage very serious because of a very bad incident a few years ago. Something like this could get you a $15,000 fine and 3-5 years in prison.

----------


## jeffmiller234

Albania was pretty hectic. Looks like the study didn't include it

----------

